# car wreck dioramas



## mn_dodgeboy

Here's a new twist on what I do. Basically what inspired me to post my "car wrecks"


----------



## mn_dodgeboy




----------



## John P

Now THAT looks like fun!


----------



## roadrner

Some great build ups! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mn_dodgeboy

none of these are mine. I just wanted to share these because these are damn cool, and I love car wreck pictures (I know its sick


----------



## The-Nightsky

Someone watched "Blood on the Highway" one to many times in drivers ed,Eh!


----------



## stupidsquirrels

mn_dodgeboy said:


>


That taxi is especially eerie (I am a cab driver, what'd ya think I'd say/).


----------



## bert model maker

batman isn't happy


----------



## Johnnycrash

So, uh, what's the story behind the busted Batmobile?? That's one of the many clones right??


----------



## bert model maker

I hope so, if not , george barris wouldn't be too happy especially if someone else was driving it.


----------



## RacerJoe

Those are great! :thumbsup: I especially liked the one with the scale model people in it. They add so much more realism to the whole scene, nice to see people sorting the situation out.


----------



## Midnightrun

WOW some of those look real cool...

I am starting to do diorama stuff....

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## stretchdog

Those are very cool. They look very realistic


----------



## buddho

Very good stuff here.


----------



## Lummox

Those are just blowing my mind - just can't believe the taxi's not real!!!!!
That's Lady Di's Benz, ain't it???


----------



## Roland

That was interesting. The one model car had an actual photo of a wreck that they tried to duplicate. If they wanted to take this theme to the extreme, they could add the crash victims to all of these and possibly have the rescuers working at the scene as well.


----------



## scotpens

My hat's off to any modeler who can make those wrecks look so realistic, considering the differences in the physical properties of sheet metal and styrene!


----------



## JeepXJLover

Wow the Mercedes has a erie resemblence to the Princess Di crash.


----------



## Jafo

very nice job. looking for the old single shoe left in the middle of the highway......


----------



## StarshipClass

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocker55

That is awsome!


----------



## JasonZ

Sweet! that one with 2 people arguing is funny


----------

